# WLAN "Verlängerung"



## alexanderneipp (20. Oktober 2003)

Folgende Frage:
Gibt es irgendwelche Hardware, die ein vorhandenes WLAN Signal auffängt und es verstärkt weitersendet und es damit theoretisch möglich ist die WLAN Reichweite ins Unermäßliche zu steigern?!

Sollte ja irgendwie so ne freistehende Antenne mit Aufnahme und Verstärker sein oder so... Oder kann ich da selber ws zusammen-schustern?

DANKE


----------



## hageno (20. Oktober 2003)

*Na klar,*

dabei muß dein Accespiont zwei Antennen bzw. Wirelesskarten besitzen.
Eine arbeitet dann auf dem Kanal der bestehenden "Funkwolke bzw. Richtfunkstrecke" und die andere macht auf einem anderen Kanal eine neue Funkwolke (Wirelesssegment) auf.

Wir haben eine solche Lösung als Richtfunkverbindung  und Wireless ohne weiteren Switch im Einsatz.

Alledings kann man ein Ethernetsegment nicht unbeschrängt erweitern da sonst
die Paketlaufzeiten zu lang werden. Hier hilft das Subnetieren deines Netzes, dann must du deine Accesspoints allerdings als Router konfigurieren.


----------



## tuxracer (20. Oktober 2003)

Falls Dir einfach die Reichweite etwas zu gering ist, kannst Du, falls der AccessPoint einen Antennenanschluss hat, und nicht nur ne fixmontierte, kannst Du Dir ne bessere und vor allem besser platzierte Antenne bauen, und somit die Reichweite um einiges verbessern.

hier ein Link zum selberbau ner WLAN Antenne.

http://www.vnunet.de/testticker/mobile/article.asp?ArticleID=7451


----------



## TheNBP (21. Oktober 2003)

Der Access Point  D-Link DWL 900 AP+ bietet mit aktueller Firmware den sogennanten "Repeating Mode". In diesem Modus arbeitet der AP quasi als Verstärker mit dem Ziel die Reichweite eines WLAN's zu erhöhen.

afaik halbiert sich aber die Bandbreite des WLAN's dadurch.

Nochwas: andere AP's von D-Link oder anderen Herstellern bieten diesen Repeating Mode möglicherweise auch, aber den 900AP+ hab ich  . Konnte den den Repeating Mode allerdings mangels eines zweiten AP's noch nicht testen.


----------



## Eyewitness (23. Oktober 2003)

Und immer daran denken, Richtfunkantennen, etc. möglichst von Menschen fernhalten, so dass sie durch die Strahlung nicht betroffen werden. Es gibt da immer noch Grenzwerte, die nicht überschritten werden sollten.


----------



## TheNBP (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eyewitness _
> *Und immer daran denken, Richtfunkantennen, etc. möglichst von Menschen fernhalten, so dass sie durch die Strahlung nicht betroffen werden. Es gibt da immer noch Grenzwerte, die nicht überschritten werden sollten. *



Hmm, die Sendeleistung eines AP's wird durch Richtantennen ja nicht verändert, der Grenzwert für die abgestrahlte Leistung dürfte also dadurch nicht überschritten werden.

Sicherlich wird die Sendeenergie in eine bestimmte Richtung fokusiert, aber ich denke, mit dem Handy zu telefonieren ist gefährlicher als vor einer Richtfunkantenne eines Wireless LAN's zu stehen


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. Oktober 2003)

Verstrahlt: mein WLAN kann weiter..


----------

